# Whacker truck!



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 16, 2011)

Alas, I have no picture, but there was a white private truck behind me today that had a top light bar, a front window light bar, a CB type antenna and dual externally mounted fire extinguishers.


----------



## Martyn (Sep 16, 2011)

nah, sorry you must have imagined it...pics please   :rofl:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Sep 16, 2011)

"That truck's got more antennas than a Russian 'fishing' trawler."


----------



## bigbaldguy (Sep 16, 2011)

So you were the guy that wouldn't get out of the way and kept swerving cuz you were laughing so hard. Nice Miata.


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 16, 2011)

I find that hard to believe....did it have FLIR too? :rofl:


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Sep 17, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> I find that hard to believe....did it have FLIR too? :rofl:



No, but I did get to play with an IR scope at the county fire training facility the other day. Also, one of my county's big trucks does have FLIR; its either the COMM truck or the Rehab truck, don't remember which.


----------



## epipusher (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 18, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> No, but I did get to play with an IR scope at the county fire training facility the other day. Also, one of my county's big trucks does have FLIR; its either the COMM truck or the Rehab truck, don't remember which.



And yet you had difficulty believing one could be on an ambulance. :wacko:


----------



## Tigger (Sep 18, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> And yet you had difficulty believing one could be on an ambulance. :wacko:



Having a FLIR camera on a mobile command post is pretty common, it's a drop in the bucket compared to the cost of the truck. A little bit different than an ambulance I think, the only ambulances besides yours I've ever seen with FLIR were operated by Airport Fire/Rescue departments.


----------



## ArcticKat (Sep 19, 2011)

lol, okay okay, :deadhorse:


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 12, 2011)

You know you're a whacker... when this is your POV


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 12, 2011)

Went to my first volunteer meeting recently and I saw some crazy trucks in the parking lot. I was cracking up cuz all I could think was "whacker", a word I never knew existed 11 months ago.


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh man, this is bad...





Really? A minivan?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 16, 2011)

If you want to laugh at some whacker-mobiles, try elightbars.org or hamsexy.com.


----------



## ArcticKat (Oct 16, 2011)

Now this is a Whacker Car that I would love to drive....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBGXmCfdQ2U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UpXN4V9euE

www.youtube.com/watch?v=osrNBS_gNvc


----------



## traumaluv2011 (Dec 6, 2011)

Now this is a whacker vehicle... I think you could hire a DJ to play music, turn on all the lights and you'd have a rave...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMasud-Jn08


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 6, 2011)

traumaluv2011 said:


> Now this is a whacker vehicle... I think you could hire a DJ to play music, turn on all the lights and you'd have a rave...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMasud-Jn08



There is no need for that much warning power.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 6, 2011)

traumaluv2011 said:


> Now this is a whacker vehicle... I think you could hire a DJ to play music, turn on all the lights and you'd have a rave...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMasud-Jn08


----------



## DV_EMT (Dec 6, 2011)

According to comments it was a demo car for a lighting company. Personally I think it'd give anyone a seizure.


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 6, 2011)

DV_EMT said:


> According to comments it was a demo car for a lighting company. Personally I think it'd give anyone a seizure.



Salesman: "See those red & blue lights there?  The ones in the center? No, not those.  The ones third level down, just to the right of the other lights.  Yeah, that's what you need."


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 6, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> Salesman: "See those red & blue lights there?  The ones in the center? No, not those.  The ones third level down, just to the right of the other lights.  Yeah, that's what you need."


That's funny.


----------



## BandageBrigade (Dec 7, 2011)

Tigger said:


> Having a FLIR camera on a mobile command post is pretty common, it's a drop in the bucket compared to the cost of the truck. A little bit different than an ambulance I think, the only ambulances besides yours I've ever seen with FLIR were operated by Airport Fire/Rescue departments.



We have FLIR in our trucks. When used right, it works great.   Why would it be common in a mobile command post? Normally those are moved to the temporay command center and set up/only moved when needed, they do not stay 'mobile' for the duration nof an incident.


----------



## Joe (Dec 8, 2011)

thats legit! too bad theres no volly services near me!


----------



## 74restore (Dec 9, 2011)

not wanting to hijack this thread or anything so excuse me for being so green.

What the hell is a Whacker?


----------



## Chimpie (Dec 9, 2011)

74restore said:


> not wanting to hijack this thread or anything so excuse me for being so green.
> 
> What the hell is a Whacker?



You can get a good idea by reading this: http://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Whacker


----------



## 74restore (Dec 10, 2011)

gotcha makes a lot more sense now...


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 10, 2011)

I wanna know how you all keep getting pictures of all my rides


----------

